# Holy shit I feel like I'm dying



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know what's going on. Everything looks new and completely unfamiliar. I can't recognize my parents or myself. I feel like I have no thoughts. It's happened before too, I feel like everything's not real but somehow it's different. More like a fact than a feeling. It's really scary.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

This is how I felt when my DP was at its worst. I know how you feel when you say "more of a fact than a feeling." Your brain percieves this weird reality, and of course its a fact to you because you're not creating this. Hang in there. I don't know that much about all of the medicines that "really" work, but I know that expressing yourself and staying involved helps. You may not feel involved, but it can distract you from suffering. Don't ignore how you feel or put yourself in denial, that only prolonged my symptoms for four years. Things can get better, good luck!

PS A lot of people on here are really educated about the brain chemistry and medications that help DP, so they might contibute some help too!


----------

